# Mapmaking Discussion & Philosophy (WIP/Critique) > Building/Structure Mapping >  Linsella Tower

## Larb

Just for practice I have decided to do another full colour building plan. I opted to map a tower from a map I previously posted here called Linsella. (should be in my guild gallery somewhere)

I posted some zoomed out WiPs on the birdy site but here's a better look at how it's coming along. I am going to alter the proportions of some things still.

----------


## Larb

Got most of the main levels of the buildings done. Just need to do the cellar level, detail the flagstones, and then I can get to colouring it.

----------


## vanScoota

I love your style and the level of detail! There are enough objects to make the place look inhabited, but it doesn't feel overstuffed or confusing.

----------


## Tenia

Love the style too, I can't wait see it colored!

----------


## Larb

This was supposed to be finished yesterday but it's not quite.

----------


## XploringMap

Very nice style

----------


## Larb

This is pretty much done now. I just need to label it and stuff.

----------


## J.Edward

Again, I like your color choices here.  :Smile: 
And the lighting. I saw the ambient light on the dark side.  :Wink:

----------


## vanScoota

I'd like the color of the wall a bit lighter, but it might hurt the contrast to the ground.
Otherwise I really like the colors. And the shadows give a good measure for the height of the building without darkening the area too much.

----------


## Pomb

Really nice Larb. The line weight really helps the legibility.

----------


## Bogie

Excellent Larb!  Nice little encounter map.

----------


## DrWho42

i like the border between the halves of the bedroom  :Razz:

----------


## Czepeku

These are really great! I'd love to see this aesthetic in a top-down video game.

----------


## Larb

Hotline Linsella will be out for christmas.... =P

There was a old point a click adventure game I really liked that used a top-down perspective called Dreamweb. It had some nice environment art.

----------


## LunaticDesign

I really like how detailed your walls are!

----------

